
Ask HN: Software study to Mastery classified along the lines of Karate/Or Music - m38bombay
If you had to prepare a study path for Software along the lines of Martial arts (like Karate) with different Belts - like white belt, green belt progression to a black belt OR progression in music like progression according to grades - 1st grade, 2nd grade to performance degree? How would you classify the various areas under of study under software?
======
brudgers
One way of doing it in terms of software rather than some other thing:
[http://www.starling-software.com/employment/programmer-
compe...](http://www.starling-software.com/employment/programmer-competency-
matrix.html)

Previously on HN:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=programmer%20matrix&sort=byPop...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=programmer%20matrix&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

~~~
m38bombay
Nice. Thanks for the Starling-Software classification.

I think Im looking for something that leads the path between n (level 2) and
log n (level 3). Especially so in the Computer Science section.

I would also be interested in a path to mastery over Mobile - IOS / Android
and Web Technologies Front End(CSS/HTML/Javascript - UI/ UX) and Back end.

For Example Back end could be Language/Framework agnostic.

One way my brain is looking at it is - each language could be mapped to a
musical instrument - and then you have various grades of progression in that
language/framework. However the analogy breaks down quickly.

In Backend you have 2 interfaces - HTTP protocol interfacing and the data
interfacing with the data store (Database). On one hand you have people who
create the framework and on the other we have people who use the framework to
create products.

